# Html in Html einbinden



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine Html-Seite in eine andere Html-Seite einbinden.
Jedoch ohne Iframes ! Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit hierzu ?
Bitte mit Beispiel ...


----------



## Neuk (21. April 2004)

Ganz banal kannst du auch mit normalen Frames arbeiten:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/index.htm


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Nee ich brauch eben keine Frames ! Hätte ich doch besser anmerken sollen ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Dann gäbe es die Alternative PHP und include()...

Oder im eingeschränkten Maße sicher auch SSI ( Server Sides Include ).


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Naja iFrames würden es natürlich auch tun, aber funktionieren die auch in allen Browsern ? 

Frames helfen mir in dem Fall überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. April 2004)

Iframes funktionieren in allen aktuellen Browsern, ja.
Wenn dein Webspace PHP-Unterstützung hat, kannst du, wie Thomas schon meinte, mit der Funktion include() arbeiten.

Ein Beispiel:


```
<body>

<!-- Hier soll jetzt der Code von einer anderen HTML-Datei hin -->

<?php include("dateiname.html"); ?>

<!-- Hier noch mehr Code der Haupt-Datei -->
```


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Ja includieren kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, aber dies funktioniert ja nicht mit Links zu einem anderen Server.


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Also in meinem Netscape 4.7 funktionieren iframes nicht !


----------



## Martys (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Also in meinem Netscape 4.7 funktionieren iframes nicht ! *



Na, der gehört ja auch nicht zu den aktuellen Browsern!


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Und welche Browser sollten dann alle unterstützt werden ? Ich dachte eigentlich immer ab Version 4.7 beim Netscape.


----------



## whytom (23. April 2004)

*include mit absoulter adresse*



> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Ja includieren kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, aber dies funktioniert ja nicht mit Links zu einem anderen Server. *



Sofern Du nicht Dateien von einem geschützten Server einbinden möchtest ,geht das durchaus. Probiere es einfach: 

<?PHP include("http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154553.html"); ?>

Speichere die eine Zeile als test.php auf Deinen Server und führe sie aus. Wenn Du diese Diskussion siehst, kannst Du prinzipiell Seiten von fremden Servern includen (eben absoluten Pfad angeben):

Geht idR auch mit SSI, wie oben bereits erwähnt. Wenn es bei Dir nicht geht, dann kann das auch an dem Server liegen, auf dem die zu includierende Datei liegt, falls dort zB. Sessions verwendet werden damit nur ein Einstieg über ein werbeportal möglich ist oder https zum Einsatz kommt. Könnte man auch mit php drehen, ist aber meist nicht erlaubt und führt dann zur Sperrung des kostenlosen Accounts.

Grüße,
  Tom

PS: Wir entwickeln mittlerweile nicht mehr für Netscape 4.7, der Aufwand ist zu groß und die Zielgruppe zu klein. Dennoch sind iFrames nicht unbedingt ratsam, wenn Du auch MAC-User ohne OS-X als Besucher haben möchtest. Ist aber sicher eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Und welche Browser sollten dann alle unterstützt werden ? Ich dachte eigentlich immer ab Version 4.7 beim Netscape. *



RTFM!

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm#definieren

Da links neben der Überschrift steht: Netscape ab 6.0 ....


----------



## dadiscobeat (24. April 2004)

Is mir klar, dass iFrames nur ab Netscape 6 funktionieren. Aber ich meinte damit eher für welche Browser sollte ich dann optimieren wenn ich Seiten erstelle ?


----------



## whytom (25. April 2004)

*Browserkompatibilität*

Lässt sich pauschal wohl kaum beantworten. Da spielen viele Faktoren rein. Weiß ja nicht, was für ein Angebot Du planst. Wenn Du serverseitig Skripte nicht einsetzen magst oder kannst, musst Du eben clientseitig Kompatibilität erzeugen. Wir schulen für online-Redakteure und  Web-Designer folgendes und wenden es auch in unseren Entwicklungen an:

Es ist immer  von der Zielgruppe abhängig und die Diskussion darum geht  schon sehr sehr lange und wird wohl  nie enden. Schaue z.B: mal unter:
http://www.webdesign-referenz.de/designpraxis_browser.shtml

Du kannst bestimmte Gruppen ausschließen, damit Dein Auftritt nicht von Leuten genutzt wird, die Du ohnehin nicht dort haben willst, indem Du aufwändige Techniken einsetzt oder Du möchtest möglichst alle erreichen, dann musst Du auf viel schnick-schnack verzichten oder endlos Skript-Produzieren, das auf jeden erdenklichen Browser eingeht. Ängstliche Nutzer sehen darin Angriffspunkte für Viren und gehen dann wieder weg. 

Letztlich entscheidet auch Dein Content darüber, ob Nutzer bereit wären ein Browser-Update hinzunehmen oder lieber auf die Seite verzichten. 
Mac-User mit OS9 können ohnehin nur mit IE5 bzw. NS4.x und alternativen Browsern surfen, die CSS und Co nur rudimentär unterstützen (vieles geht da auch schon).
Wir entwicklen mittlerweile für Mozilla/Firebird mit CSS, IE ab 5.5+, Opera und Co. - wir empfinden NS4.x als nicht mehr zeitgemäß - ist aber sicher eine provokative Einstellung.

 Wenn in Deinem Fall Frames nix bringen (weiß nicht waum nicht) bliebe auch noch die Möglichkeit über Layer zu gehen, dann musst Du aber auf Scrollbalken verzichten oder sie selbst programmieren.
NS3/4 unterstützte bereits 
document.layers.src bzw. document.layers.load 
Bsp:  document.layers['meinLayer'].src = URL; (JavaScript)  
womit man in einen normalen Layer ext. content nachladen kann. Sinnvoll ist dann evtl. auch CSS mit clipping bzw. geschachtelt im layer bzw. div tag, was idR auch läuft. 

Probleme ergeben sich aber, da NS3/4 jedesmal die komlette Seite neu lädt und lange ext. Seiten oft nur zu xx% geladen werden. Workaraounds findest Du im Netz viele. 
http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/1999/10/7438/#m37312 (Beitrag von 1999 !)

Bleibt eben die Frage ob sich der Aufwand  lohnt und was Du vorhast und wie interessant Dein content ist und für wen. Ansonsten ginge es ja auch reine statische HTML Seiten zu basteln, Netscape lädt ohnehin immer die komplette Seite neu,  und diese zu verlinken. Auch wenn es mehr Dateien gibt, kann das schneller und einfacher sein und die hier viel erwähnten iFrames sind sicher ein guter Mittelweg.

Grüße,
   Tom


----------

